# Twixie and Fudgaroo



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

twixie and Fudge are at the ripe old age of 11 wks,and are the terrible twins of the house:thumbup:








Fudgaroo,the softest little chocolate ever








Miss Twixie-his very cheeky,bossy sister


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

cuteness x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Awww they look so sweet and innocent - they would never get in any trouble

Gorgeous kitties xxx


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww major cute,those 2 trouble dont believe it!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless they are lovely,..


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Beautiful babies...where does the time go?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> twixie and Fudge are at the ripe old age of 11 wks,and are the terrible twins of the house:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are so scrummy Kels just like their names, and when did they get so BIG!? lol


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

beautiful babies x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They get more gorgeous every time I see them!!! I'm glad I've only seen pictures - I'd want them both.!:drool::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou you lot,Chrissy-not sure how it happened love


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

They are so cute! Fudge always looks so worn out doesn't he!

Lou
X


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

:001_wub: cute


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Extremely cute - they look very pleased with themselves!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww I am in love with Fudgaroo!:001_tt1::001_tt1:

They are so beautiful Kel congrats on such gorgeous babies


----------

